# rite cell foundation and eax foundation



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've not had a problem as long as the box is all rite cell and that's all they have to work on besides the wax they already have drawn. If they have a choice between drawing wax and rite cell, they will draw wax. If they only have rite cell that needs to be drawn they will draw it if there is a flow on or you feed them.


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

I would have to agree. I have mixed and mingled before, and if they need room, they will draw it.

------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA


----------

